# NVIDA GLX

## pinnockio

Hello,

I just installed Gentoo  :Smile: .  I went through all the 3 stages.  Then I installed the nvidia-kernel and GLX-driver for my Riva TNT2.  When I uncomment glx in my XF86Config file and set the driver to "nvidia" instead of "nv" (and load the module of course) I don't get past the Nvidia-logo, but when I comment glx again, it starts also with the logo but without GLX is suppose.

Is this due to a misconfiguration of my kernel, or doesn't a riva TNT2 supports GLX (I think it should.)

If somebody knows, let me know

Kind Regards,

A belgian Gentoo User  :Smile: 

----------

## alec

RTFM

;)

Does anyone know why this isn't linked to on the Gentoo documents page?  Seems something stupid to leave out...

Think I'm going to file a bug.

----------

## pinnockio

I  RTFM before this post  :Smile: 

The problem was, last week I did a stage3 install an had no problems at all installing those nvidia drivers.  Today I made an install from scratch and took another kernel to compile.  Because TFM didn't help at all I justed recompiled the kernel again but with only one option changed:

GENERAL SETTINGS > SYSTEM V IPC = yes (Was to much in a hurry I must have overlooked it)

And now I got passed the logo and didn't find a signal11 in the logfile.  Perhaps you could mention that also in your copy of the NVIDIA copied help page aka your FM  :Smile: 

Kind regards,

a belgian Gentoo user

----------

## alec

```
    Section "Module"

      Load  "bitmap"

      Load  "dbe"

      Load  "extmod"

      Load  "freetype"

      Load  "glx"

      Load  "type1"

      Load  "v4l"

    EndSection

....snip....

    Section "Device"

      Identifier  "nVidia GeForce"

      Driver      "nvidia"

    EndSection

    Section "Screen"

      Identifier  "Screen"

      Device      "nVidia GeForce"

      Monitor     "Viewsonic PS790"

      Option      "NvAgp" "2"

      DefaultDepth 16

      DefaultFbBpp 16

      Subsection "Display"

        Depth  16

        Modes  "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubsection

      Subsection "Display"

        Depth  24

        Modes  "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubsection

    EndSection

...snip

```

I don't know if that's of any help.  I had a similar problem and had to fiddle with AGP settings - make sure they're enabled in the kernel.

----------

